# World War I a century on



## parsifal (Jun 28, 2014)

we are approaching a very significant centenary since the outbreak of WWI, and despite all the the available material on the subject, many questions remain and a great deal of division in opinions also continue to this day. much of what the world is today can be traced back to that war. it remains a hugely important event, and i think we, as a forum for military discussion should at least think about the issues and their importance.

i stumbled on this radio interview the other evening and was greatly impressed by it. it has opened up my eyes on many things about the war, and i plan to listed to all ten installments. its organized as a series of interviews by our australian radio journalist and presenter Margaret Throsby from our Broadcaster

http://mpegmedia.abc.net.au/rn/podcast/2014/06/wwo_20140628_1205.mp3


----------



## airminded88 (Jun 28, 2014)

parsifal said:


> we are approaching a very significant centenary since the outbreak of WWI, and despite all the the available material on the subject, many questions remain and a great deal of division in opinions also continue to this day. much of what the world is today can be traced back to that war. it remains a hugely important event, and i think we, as a forum for military discussion should at least think about the issues and their importance.
> 
> i stumbled on this radio interview the other evening and was greatly impressed by it. it has opened up my eyes on many things about the war, and i plan to listed to all ten installments. its organized as a series of interviews by our australian radio journalist and presenter Margaret Throsby from our Broadcaster
> 
> http://mpegmedia.abc.net.au/rn/podcast/2014/06/wwo_20140628_1205.mp3



A century has passed since the shot that was heard throughout the world..
Can't help but to think what percentage of the world is aware of the importance of this day.


----------

